# New boots HELP



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Before you get to gun ho about changing boots you might want to consider getting custom footbeds/orthotics. There is no guarantee that a stiffer boot is going to lessen your foot pain. That being said, if you must get new boots I'm a fan of the Burton Rulers.


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

the hails are to soft for me, need somthing stiffer, custom footbeds are not going to help with the stiffness of the boot..


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

SteadyHigh said:


> the hails are to soft for me, need somthing stiffer, custom footbeds are not going to help with the stiffness of the boot..


Yes, but you are having foot pain. which isn't necessarily an issue of having a "soft " boot. Having your foot on a proper platform can help prevent fatigue, and over-stretching in the foot. I would suggest at least going into a foot place on the mountain or that does footbeds and asking a couple of questions.

Here is a link you can do some research on.
Foot pain

Foot Arch Pain or Strain - A guide to Sports Medicine


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I think what the OP is trying to get at is that the Hails are comfortable boots unless he freerides with them. He's not getting footpains because of the boot's comfort, rather he is getting pain from overexerting his movements to compensate for the lack of response when freeriding.

I completely understand what he is talking about as I picked up a pair of Hails this year and recently took it to Tahoe for the first time. They are the softest boots I have ever owned and are also the the most comfortable. All was well when I was freestyling on groomers. However, when I took it to steep pow runs, I had to work extra hard to compensate for the boot's soft flex. This caused me discomfort. I had to lean into my heel/toe edges more than I would have with my other stiffer boots. That is what caused my discomfort. Otherwise, the Hails are super duper comfy for my freestyle needs.

For the same reason, I am considering either selling my boots or reserving them strictly for my freestyle sessions.

SteadyHigh: Go take a look at some K2 Darkos. They are real comfy and have around a mid-stiff flex. I'm kind of regretting not getting those :/


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Yes, but you are having foot pain. which isn't necessarily an issue of having a "soft " boot. Having your foot on a proper platform can help prevent fatigue, and over-stretching in the foot. I would suggest at least going into a foot place on the mountain or that does footbeds and asking a couple of questions.


Your link is really great and all, but I think his boot is either too big or too sof or both.

Why? Because where the boot fold when it bends he has pain. Now please tell me how any great ortho footbeds with glitter and blonde virgin breasts are gonna help him?


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> Your link is really great and all, but I think his boot is either too big or too sof or both.
> 
> Why? Because where the boot fold when it bends he has pain. Now please tell me how any great ortho footbeds with glitter and blonde virgin breasts are gonna help him?


I've been riding for a good number of years now. I have had stiff boots and soft boots and custom footbeds and pain in stiff boots and no pain in soft and pain in soft boots and no pain in stiffboots and custom footbeds in some and not in others. 

You will notice in my first reply I gave two responses. One was a boot suggestion and one was to explore another potentionally cheaper option. They make custom over the counter foot beds for 30-60 dollars which is considerably cheaper then a new pair of boots. I didn't read in the beginning statement that he was experience fatigue in his feet/ankles/calves, instead I read pain in foot. 

Now I took from reading the statement "after lunch my feet start to kill, right in the area where the top and bottom flex by themselfs" Now it could be my error and that he meant by the ankle and shin and I got myself off-track by assuming foot since the word "feet" was used. I do understand that your take on his statement that he switched to a different subject and meant that he experiences pain on top and between his ankle and foot where the boot flexes forward. So I probably should have clarified the exact location of the pain.

You will notice also in the second reply that I am not telling him "he must" get footbeds, but suggested he talk with an expert about the foot pain. Sometime the pain isn't from a soft boot , but instead from an incorrectly fitting boot. It might be possible to add padding or support which once again is cheaper then buying a new pair. I'm not saying that he has to follow my advice. Just giving the possibilities to not think within a box and make a better informed decision.


----------



## ryan.s (Nov 16, 2010)

Have you looked at the Burton Imperial's? Not quite as stiff as the Driver X but stiffer than the Hail's, kinda right in between. I just bought a pair recently and have used them one day. So far no complaints.


----------



## timmyboy188 (Dec 7, 2010)

I had the 2011 Ride Jacksons, and killed the top of my ankle on the inside part of my leg. Took them back, and now have the 2011 DC Judge, havent ridden in them, but so far they are maaaad comfy and pretty stiff for all mountain riding.


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

ryan.s said:


> Have you looked at the Burton Imperial's? Not quite as stiff as the Driver X but stiffer than the Hail's, kinda right in between. I just bought a pair recently and have used them one day. So far no complaints.


yeah im gonna try out the imperials, driver x, and ion. they all have between 7-10 stiffness rating.. the drivers tho have inserts you can swap out to customize the flex..that sounds nice. Also im pretty much stuck buying either burton, vans, forum, dc,and 32s. I can only find detailed info on burtons so i havent really looked at other companys


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If you want to stay within Burton, take a look at the Grails. They have a good mid flex to them and is also traditional lace vs their speed lacing (which I'm not a fan of).


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

I went to the shop tried on the driver x, ions, imperials, and grails and awols. anyways i went with the ions. to me they felt like they held the heel better and where alot lighter then most of them..they have a 8 flex rating...the driver xs were very stiff to me. a lil to stiff..but the ions felt just right...the imperials were very comfy but didnt hold the heel near as well as the ions.. when i put the ions on i forget im wearing boots they are so light,,and they got a nice solid stiff feeling to them.. it was between these and the imperials so i went with these. i hope i made the right choice..ive been wearing them the past 3 hours and been able to tighten them up all the way with no problems of strain or my feet going to sleep, they just feel awsome. going riding sunday so ill hae a better idea then


----------

